# "Blended” on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and Digital HD on August 26th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ADAM SANDLER AND DREW BARRYMORE ARE TOGETHER AGAIN WHEN

BLENDED

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON AUGUST 26 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD include Adam and Drew: Back Together Again, Bella Thorne’s Makeover, Deleted Scenes and more!



Burbank, CA, July 9, 2014 – Two families will have to survive their vacation when “Blended” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on August 26 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment, Gulfstream Pictures and Happy Madison Productions. Marking the third comedy collaboration between stars Adam Sandler and Drew Barrymore, “Blended” follows two single parents whose families collide on an African safari.



“Blended” was directed by Frank Coraci, who previously collaborated with Sandler and Barrymore on “The Wedding Singer” and also directed Sandler in the hit comedies “The Waterboy” and “Click.” The screenplay is by Ivan Menchell & Clare Sera. “Blended” was produced by Mike Karz, Adam Sandler and Jack Giarraputo, with Barry Bernardi, Josie Rosen, Tim Herlihy, Allen Covert and Steven Koren serving as executive producers.



“Blended” stars Drew Barrymore as Lauren and Adam Sandler as Jim, alongside Wendi McLendon-Covey (“Bridesmaids”) as Lauren’s best friend, Jen, and Joel McHale (TV’s “Community”) as her unreliable ex-husband, Mark. Kevin Nealon (“Weeds”) and Jessica Lowe (funnyordie’s “RobotDown”) star as Eddy and Ginger, an overly romantic couple who are also vacationing at the resort, and Terry Crews (television’s “Brooklyn Nine-Nine”) stars as the resort’s singing host. Dan Patrick (ESPN SportsCenter) appears as Jim’s boss, Dick; and Shaquille O’Neal as his coworker, Doug. Playing Jim’s three daughters are Bella Thorne (Disney Channel’s “Shake it Up”), Emma Fuhrmann and Alyvia Alyn Lind. Kyle Red Silverstein and Braxton Beckham appear as Lauren’s two sons. 



“Blended” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray Disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet.* Fans can also own “Blended” on Digital HD on August 26 via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



After a disastrous blind date, single parents Lauren (Barrymore) and Jim (Sandler) agree on only one thing: they never want to see each other again. But when they each sign up separately for a fabulous family vacation with their kids, they are all stuck sharing a suite at a luxurious African safari resort for a week.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Blended” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· Safari

· Animals

· Parasailing

· Ostriches

· Dick’s Customer Service

· Herlihopps: Basketball Actor

· Adam and Drew: Back Together Again

· Bella Thorne’s Makeover

· Nickens

· Deleted Scenes

· Georgia



“Blended” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· Adam and Drew: Back Together Again

· Bella Thorne’s Makeover

· Deleted Scenes

· Georgia



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



“Blended” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Blended” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: August 26, 2014

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Running Time: 117 minutes

Rating: PG-13 for crude and sexual content, and language

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------

